# Need dx for history gastric bypass



## MsMaddy

I just want to know if there is a dx code for "history of gastric bypass." or do we just use v45.86 status post gastric bypass?

Thank you all in advance

msmaddy


----------



## mikjad12

that's what I always use.


----------



## okiesawyers

That's the code, however remember that it's a secondary dx.


----------

